# Dominant Motorsports intake



## dieseltweaker (Jun 2, 2009)

I just found this intake for a ls2 goat and was wondering if anyone has seen it or has one?

DMS 2005-2006 Pontiac GTO LS2 Air Intake Kit - Dominant Motorsports


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

ya i have it's very expensive and the 90* right before the TB is less than ideal


----------



## dieseltweaker (Jun 2, 2009)

yea the price is a little to much i think. i think i might end up just getting a vararam. theyr alot less and hav the same basic function


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

I understand having more air makes the car more powerful and run better but does an air intake on an LS1 make a big difference or just a little difference. Also what does it do as far as sound wise, can you hear it sucking more air and does it make the exhaust any louder?


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

also is this the vararam you would get? Vararam VR-B2 - VaraRam VR-B2 Cold Air Kits – SummitRacing.com and does anyone have pictures of this installed?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

on a stockish LS1 an intake is going to make little difference. most that purport to be "cold" air intakes aren't any better than the stock box. there are some that do work better than others tho.


----------

